
Google Tweaks Android Manufacturer Terms to Comply with Antitrust Laws - Nomentatus
http://fortune.com/2018/10/17/google-eu-android-antitrust-manufacturers/
======
ocdtrekkie
The article's (actual, on the site) headline is pretty much wrong, though it
seems very few people understood the arrangement Google was announcing. Yes,
Google Apps now has a "license fee", but OEMs can get a "financial incentive"
for preloading Search and Chrome. Ergo, for phones still loading all Google
apps, the cost will almost undoubtedly be zero.

------
Nomentatus
I've provided the original headline used by Google News - the article headline
was too long to be accepted.

See also: [https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/16/17984074/google-eu-
andro...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/16/17984074/google-eu-android-
licensing-bundle-chrome-search)

The latter fumbles breaking down what parts "Android" has, neglecting the Java
Virtual Machine, and thus most of the OS.

------
Nomentatus
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18230752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18230752)

Google's own announcement: [https://www.blog.google/around-the-globe/google-
europe/compl...](https://www.blog.google/around-the-globe/google-
europe/complying-ecs-android-decision/)

